# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cant post on mobile app

## gymmonster

Hey guys
When using the mobile app I cant find any way to start a new thread or reply.
I am on an android device. Am I missing something or is it not possible to post on app?
Thanks for any help

----------


## Couchlock

> Hey guys
> When using the mobile app I cant find any way to start a new thread or reply.
> I am on an android device. Am I missing something or is it not possible to post on app?
> Thanks for any help


Just thought id post this here.

You got to log into the browser desktop version to start a thread.

Now for my site suggestion.

IT WOULD BE REALLY COOL TO HAVE A CHAT ROOM....

----------


## Marsoc

Yeah mobile app sucks I couldn't see half the shit on here and it was all whacked out

----------

